# For some bluegill.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

For some pretend ice fishing for blue gill. Would you go to CJ docks or rocky fork docks?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Stampede said:


> For some pretend ice fishing for blue gill. Would you go to CJ docks or rocky fork docks?


alum was always pretty good


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

CJ has more but smaller gills, Rocky has bigger but fewer gills, imho. Wont go wrong with either place but more variety at RFL with occasional Saugeye, channel cat, white bass crappies and perch. Plus its closer to you.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How's the saugeye fishing at rocky from the docks and bank ? Any tips?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeye fishing at the docs is pretty hit or miss in my opinion at RFL docks, 1 day I got about a dozen which was cool but only 1 keeper, most were 9-13" pretty darn fun though and otherwise its 1 here and 1 there, I will say that other then the day of shorts for me, most others Ive seen were keepers or really close so some nice fish in there, just finding them.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Just might have to find out in the morning. Going to be cold, little snow. About as close to ice fishing as I'm going to see around here. LOL. And what were you catching them on mark.


----------

